# [Umfrage] Handybildchen-Werbung in der PCG/H



## noxious (7. Dezember 2008)

Es geht um die Werbung von Handybildchen, von knapp bis garnicht bekleideten Frauen in der PCGH und auch in der PCG.

Da dieses Thema immer wieder irgendwo aufkommt, aber nie wirklich etwas getan wird, habe ich mich entschlossen hier eine Umfrage mit dem Ziel der Abschaffung einer solchen Werbung in der PCG/H zu starten.

Meiner Meinung nach gehört solch eine Werbung nicht in ein seriöses PC-Spiele-Hardware-Magazin.

Erwähnenswert ist auch, dass die Gamestar, auf Wünschen und Drängen ihrer Käufer eine solche Werbung eingestellt hat.


Über eine rege Teilnahme und Kommentare würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## FeuRenard (7. Dezember 2008)

könntest du bitte noch eine dritte Auswahlmöglichkeit hinzufügen, wie z.B. "Ist mir egal"

Denn es gibt sicherlich Leute, wie mich, auf die keins der beiden zutrifft.

[x] ist mir egal


----------



## Overlocked (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde sie abschaffen, sowas hat in der PCGH nichts verloren!


----------



## noxious (7. Dezember 2008)

FeuRenard schrieb:


> könntest du bitte noch eine dritte Auswahlmöglichkeit hinzufügen, wie z.B. "Ist mir egal"
> 
> Denn es gibt sicherlich Leute, wie mich, auf die keins der beiden zutrifft.
> 
> [x] ist mir egal


Ich dachte, die Auswahl sei überflüssig.
Aber wenn du mir sagst, wie ich nachträglich noch etwas hinzufügen kann, werde ich sie ergänzen


----------



## fiumpf (7. Dezember 2008)

[X] _Ja, unbedingt!_


----------



## dot (7. Dezember 2008)

- Poll um Option 3 erweitert -


----------



## Micardware (7. Dezember 2008)

eindeutig: weg mit dieser Form von Werbung;
[x] Ja, unbedingt!


----------



## vin vom Dorf (7. Dezember 2008)

Ja wäre ich auch dafür!

Als ich noch bei meinen Eltern gewohnt habe konnte ich Zeitungen wie PCGH nicht mal offen rumliegen lassen, meine 8-jährige Schwester muss sowas nicht sehen finde ich.

Und das man eine seriöse Zeitung wie die PCGH nicht mal offen in seiner Wohnung rumliegen lassen kann, find ich mehr als bedenklich!

Also,

[x] JA!!
[x] JA!!
[x] JA!!


----------



## SoSchautsAus (8. Dezember 2008)

Ob auf diesen Bildern nun Titten oder rosarote Kuschelwuschels zu sehen sind macht für mich keinen Unterschied. Warum ein paar verpixelte Titten so schlimm sein sollen, wenn zwei Seiten weiter blutige Screenshots von "Killerspielen" zu finden sind, kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Prüderie war noch nie so meine Stärke. 

[X] Mir sowas von latte 

SSA


----------



## Whoosaa (8. Dezember 2008)

Soll sie weg?

[x] Ja, unbedingt!


----------



## emmaspapa (8. Dezember 2008)

Selbst in einigen "Kinderzeitschriften" sind diese kleinen Heftchen inkl. der nackigen Frauen mit dem Stern vor der Mumu. Das wird nichts mit der Forderung nach Abschaffung 
In einer Zeitung mit Spieletests für 16 Jährige oder darüber macht diese Forderung auch wenig Sinn.


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Dezember 2008)

SoSchautsAus schrieb:


> [..]
> [X] Mir sowas von latte[..]



so sieht's aus ist es mir auch, ich lese die Artikel..gibt es in der PCGH Werbung? noch nie gesehen..


----------



## noxious (8. Dezember 2008)

emmaspapa schrieb:


> Selbst in einigen "Kinderzeitschriften" sind diese kleinen Heftchen inkl. der nackigen Frauen mit dem Stern vor der Mumu. Das wird nichts mit der Forderung nach Abschaffung
> In einer Zeitung mit Spieletests für 16 Jährige oder darüber macht diese Forderung auch wenig Sinn.


Bei der Gamestar hat es geholfen  

Und die Gamestar ist doch unser aller Vorbild *duck und weg*


----------



## theLamer (8. Dezember 2008)

is mir doch egal ob sie da ist...

Hauptsache, das Ding wird nicht noch teurer. Mich stören die Bilder nicht, ich halte mich daran nicht auf. (Wäre ja auch arm ?!)


----------



## FeuRenard (8. Dezember 2008)

ah, bin nich der einzige, dem das egal ist 

und thx @ dot !


----------



## vin vom Dorf (8. Dezember 2008)

SoSchautsAus schrieb:


> Ob auf diesen Bildern nun Titten oder rosarote Kuschelwuschels zu sehen sind macht für mich keinen Unterschied. Warum ein paar verpixelte Titten so schlimm sein sollen, wenn zwei Seiten weiter blutige Screenshots von "Killerspielen" zu finden sind, kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Prüderie war noch nie so meine Stärke.
> 
> [X] Mir sowas von latte
> 
> SSA



Nunja, blutige Screenshots hab ich jetzt auf die schnelle in der PCGH gar nicht gefunden. Hab mal die letzten drei Ausgaben flüchtig durchgeblättert und keinen blutigen Screen gefunden.
Mag ja sein das ab und an mal welche in der PCGH zu finden sind, die Regel ist das aber nicht, wogegen diese Bildchen ständig drin sind.

Das hat auch gar nix mit Prüderie zu tun, sondern einfach das diese Bilder in der PCGH *fehl am Platz* sind.

Gegen solche Bilder hab ich ja gar nix (wobei viele von denen meiner Meinung nach geschmacklos sind) nur bitte nicht in der PCGH.

Ist das nicht eigentlich auch völlig logisch?
Playboy Zeitschrift: --> Werbung für erotische Fotos
Waffen Zeitschrift: --> Werbung für Waffen, Shops usw.
Angel Zeitschrift: --> Werbung für Angel Zubehör
PCGH: --> Werbung für Spiele und Hardware
...
...


----------



## kmf (8. Dezember 2008)

[X] Nein, bitte nicht!

Solange das dem Verlag Kohle bringt und der Heftpreis damit stabil gehalten werden kann, bin ich gegen eine Abschaffung. Außerdem fällt die doch gar ned auf, so klein wie die ist.


----------



## hallihalli92 (9. Dezember 2008)

[X] Ja, Unbedingt!

Ich finde, dass es einfach nicht das Niveau der PCG/H ist. Außerdem wer hat sich denn da schon einmal solch ein Bild dort gekauft . Es gibt doch im Internet mehr kostenlose Seiten für solche Bilder als Sand am Meer. Also wäre super wenn diese Art von Werbung aus der PCG/H verschwinden würde .


----------



## HeNrY (9. Dezember 2008)

Tjo, dann zahlt mal ein paar Euro mehr pro Auflage 
Mich stören die absolut nicht.


----------



## noxious (9. Dezember 2008)

kmf schrieb:


> Solange das dem Verlag Kohle bringt und der Heftpreis damit stabil gehalten werden kann, bin ich gegen eine Abschaffung.





HeNrY schrieb:


> Tjo, dann zahlt mal ein paar Euro mehr pro Auflage


Die Frage war ja, ob die Werbung durch andere - PC-/Spiele-bezogene - Werbung ersetzt werden soll


----------



## boss3D (9. Dezember 2008)

[X] Mir Wurscht ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Lee (9. Dezember 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> [X] Mir Wurscht ...




Same here...

Mich würde mal interessieren wer "Nein Bitte nicht" angekreuzt hat


----------



## Railroadfighter (9. Dezember 2008)

[X]Weg mit dem Sch***! Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein, bessere Werbepartner zu finden.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## SpaM_BoT (10. Dezember 2008)

Railroads schrieb:


> Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein, bessere Werbepartner zu finden.


Genau... zb. Jim Beam und Co (jetztschnellwegrenn)


----------



## Uziflator (10. Dezember 2008)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Genau... zb. Jim Beam und Co (jetztschnellwegrenn)


Whisky Werbung das wär cool!
Das richtige für Quanti.

@Topic Die Werbung ist mir sche** egal.


----------



## h_tobi (2. Januar 2009)

Weg mit dem Dreck,
Bei Gamestar hat es Gottseidank auch geklappt.
Habe 2 Kinder, die auch in die Zeitschriften gucken.

Kann doch nicht so schwer sein den Müll durch vernünftige Werbung
zu ersetzen.

Also weg damit.

Tobi


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (3. Januar 2009)

[x] Ja

Muss einfach nicht sein


----------

